# [HW] Copia immagine e problemi.... con i permessi (penso).

## tocas

Prima di tutto B U O N  A N N O !!

In questo momento il problema che più mi affligge è di non riuscire a far andare la photocamera Canon G6 da users mentre da root funziona.

E' chiaro che dovrebbero essere problemi con i permessi ma come posso risolvere ?

Altra cosa (strana) è il fatto che l'attuale istallazione è una copia immagine di un altra installazione che non ha questi problemi :

a)Acquisto un nuovo hd Maxtor SATA da 80 Gb prefettamente identico all'altro con Gentoo installata.

b)Avvio da live cd, faccio alcuni controlli poi copio con 

```
dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
```

, alla fine nessun errore.

c)Spengo e riavvio col nuovo hd clonato.... nessun problema all'avvio fino a quando Kde non mi avvisa che non riesce ad aprire /dev/dsp.

d)Inserisco l'utente nel gruppo 

```
audio
```

 anche questo problema sembra risolto.

e) Altro problema con Kdetv che non ne vuol sapere di funzionare  se non da root.  Provo TVtime e risolvo il problema.

Nel frattempo faccio altri aggiornamenti vari : Kde 3.4.3, baselayout, bash ecc. ma il kernel è sempre quello dell'Hd originale compilato da alcuni mesi.

Se avvio l'Hd originale non ho nessun problema con i permessi di scheda tv, audio, photocamera ecc.

Da cosa può dipendere ?Last edited by tocas on Sun Jan 01, 2006 5:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Quote:*   

> In questo momento il problema che più mi affligge è di non riuscire a far andare la photocamera Canon G6 da users mentre da root funziona.
> 
> E' chiaro che dovrebbero essere problemi con i permessi ma come posso risolvere ?

 

prova a controllare, quando colleghi la fotocamera, a quale gruppo appartiene il device creato, e controlla che il tuo utente appartenga anche a quel gruppo.

eventualmente puoi aggiungerlo con gpasswd

 *Quote:*   

> e) Altro problema con Kdetv che non ne vuol sapere di funzionare  se non da root.  Provo TVtime e risolvo il problema.

 

come sopra. controlla i gruppi di appartenenza del device

----------

## tocas

A volte mi perdo in queste banalità ma non riesco a capire a quale gruppo appartiene il device, l'unica cosa che appare in /var/log/messages quando collegao la camera é

```
Jan  1 13:17:34 virgilio usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7
```

----------

## GiRa

Per favore togli [HELP] dal titolo!

----------

## .:chrome:.

fai un ls -l sul device del dispositivo USB

----------

## tocas

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> fai un ls -l sul device del dispositivo USB

 

E' quello che ho cercato di fare ma in /dev/usb non c'è niente, mentre con /dev/dsp che punta a sound/dsp con relativi permessi sono riuscito a risolvere.

```

 $ ls -l /dev/usb

total 0

 $
```

Lo stesso accade per gli altri dispositivi usb es. usb pen.

----------

## .:chrome:.

non vedi la mamoria di massa come disco SCSI?

dovresti trovarla in /dev/sd*

----------

## tocas

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non vedi la mamoria di massa come disco SCSI?
> 
> dovresti trovarla in /dev/sd*

 

...er..  :Embarassed:  , si ho controllato ed è ok, vedo i dischi SATA e quando inserisco la usb-pen appare anche il dispositivo /dev/sdc e /dev/sdc1.

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora non ho idee, mi spiace

----------

## tocas

Grazie comunque....

----------

## xdarma

 *tocas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altra cosa (strana) è il fatto che l'attuale istallazione è una copia immagine di un altra installazione che non ha questi problemi :
> 
> [...cut...]
> ...

 

visti i molti problemi con il nuovo disco, forse è colpa del processo di copia, magari potresti riprovare a copiare il contenuto con cp -ax o attraverso parted

xdarma

----------

